# Panel wipe



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all.

How do you guys apply panel wipe when machine polishing? Cheers


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Spray some onto a folded mf cloth or tack rag and wipe down the surface you want to clean.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you really want to use panel wipe? Quite aggressive....IPA 50:50 would normally be fine to remove oils which might mask the true finish.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> Do you really want to use panel wipe? Quite aggressive....IPA 50:50 would normally be fine to remove oils which might mask the true finish.


IPA 50/50 too strong a mix according to many on DW. Thats what i initially tried. Then i tried 20% ipa which didnt remove oils either or too strong a mix is causing micromarring so i thought id try panel wipe which again others have recommended but ive noticed im having to do a wipe down 3 times to see the true result.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

NMH said:


> IPA 50/50 too strong a mix according to many on DW. Thats what i initially tried. Then i tried 20% ipa which didnt remove oils either or too strong a mix is causing micromarring so i thought id try panel wipe which again others have recommended but ive noticed im having to do a wipe down 3 times to see the true result.


I'm using carpro erazer , and its lasting ages, seemed expensive to me at first but a little goes a long way and it does a great job, no mixing up or diluting, just spray straight from the bottle


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> I'm using carpro erazer , and its lasting ages, seemed expensive to me at first but a little goes a long way and it does a great job, no mixing up or diluting, just spray straight from the bottle


I was going to buy this but many recommend panel wipe as its just as effective but cheaper....i may think about trying less oilier polishes instead......scholl s3 and ultrafina perhaps. Will most likely buy eraser too.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Eraser is just IPA, water and a surfactant plus something to make it smell better. I do prefer it to IPA and it should be perfectly adequate for removing polishing oils unless you are following with a nano coating. Panel wipe does seem like a bigger hammer than you really need if you are going to use wax or a conventional sealant for your LSP. The exotic coatings, however, really want a surgically clean surface.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

i use ipa 40% ipa is not a good lubricant sometimes you have to wipe it down a few times


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been using panel wipe for 20 years now, never been a fan of ipa, as some state, diluted it isn't that effective and to strong, softens the paint and induces marring when wiped, well it can..

I personally use fast panel wipe, although some prefer the slow, takes a little longer to wipe of the panel. I also use a sprayer, rather than wetting the cloth, so spray and wipe ..


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

dooka said:


> I've been using panel wipe for 20 years now, never been a fan of ipa, as some state, diluted it isn't that effective and to strong, softens the paint and induces marring when wiped, well it can..
> 
> I personally use fast panel wipe, although some prefer the slow, takes a little longer to wipe of the panel. I also use a sprayer, rather than wetting the cloth, so spray and wipe ..


Im using fast. I've just been spraying liberally onto the cloth and then wiping down but will try spraying directly onto the panel. Cheers.

I've just received eraser too so will compare how they are against each other. The problem im having is marring and the difficulty in removing menz oils to show the true finish.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, shamless plug, but the Sonax Paint Prepare is an absolute gem for wiping down. They have got the mixture absolutely spot on and the aerosol makes it mega easy to use. I'm sure this will become an essential item as its perfect also for applying before a sealant. Carpro Eraser is very nice also but I just liek the ease of use of the sonax.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

A few other factors you might want to consider:
MF towels softness, some are much less likely to mar than others
Getting the polish off quickly, if the residue dries it becomes much harder to remove without marring
Maybe a different polish? I like the Menz polishes but you might find the SONAX line worth a try.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Panel Wipe is the most effective hands down.I've used it for donkey's..
Spies or U-pol.I use a lint free cloth.:detailer::detailer:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

LostHighway said:


> A few other factors you might want to consider:
> MF towels softness, some are much less likely to mar than others
> Getting the polish off quickly, if the residue dries it becomes much harder to remove without marring
> Maybe a different polish? I like the Menz polishes but you might find the SONAX line worth a try.


ive tried different mf cloths and wipe pretty much straight away.

i now have the following in my collection:-

DAS6 pro (3.5/5/6 BP's) and PD8

*Polishes*
Menz FG
Menz PF
Menz SF
Menz FF

Scholl S3 gold (received today)

Megs 105 (receiving tommorow)
Megs 205 (receiving tommorow)

3m Ultrafina (may order a 250ml bottle to try next week)

*Pads*
Menz Heavy cut (white)

LC hydrotech Heavy, Polishing and finishing pad

Megs MF cutting disc

3m high gloss polishing pad (Blue) (Received today)

*Polish removal*
Upol Panel wipe (Fast)
Ipa
Eraser (received today)

*Cloths*
Sonus der wunder buffing towel
Ultimate ultra plush polishing cloth
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/cat_5.html

Eurow MF cloths
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eurow-Mic...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ec55b6890

If none of those don't work then im really at a loss.

It's BMW paint.

Cheers.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

My gear is fairly similar to yours. I use different pads but I have Menz FG, PF (old formula) and SF plus Scholl S17 and S40. I plan to add BriteMax BlackMax and SONAX Perfect Finish 4/6 (very much the flavor of the moment in US detailing circles - maybe CYC should carry it) this spring as I'm always looking for better finishing solutions for soft and/or gummy paint (I work primarily on Japanese cars). I mostly use Eraser as a wipe although I used roughly 20% IPA in the past. I have some concerns about repeated use of panel wipe but perhaps that can of worms should be left closed.

I rarely work on BMWs but I seem to recall that one of the black paints is much softer than the others, Carbon Black maybe?

If you try that SONAX Paint Prepare please post your comments. I haven't seen it in the States yet.


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

I have Eraser (which I seem to tend to spray a lot on the panel) and BH Cleanser Fluid which I think is some kind of a panel wipe (?) 

Would love to know what is BH Cleanser Fluid... Fast or slow and is it anywhere close to a panel wipe? It smells and seems like solvent based wipe  

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

LostHighway said:


> My gear is fairly similar to yours. I use different pads but I have Menz FG, PF (old formula) and SF plus Scholl S17 and S40. I plan to add BriteMax BlackMax and SONAX Perfect Finish 4/6 (very much the flavor of the moment in US detailing circles - maybe CYC should carry it) this spring as I'm always looking for better finishing solutions for soft and/or gummy paint (I work primarily on Japanese cars). I mostly use Eraser as a wipe although I used roughly 20% IPA in the past. I have some concerns about repeated use of panel wipe but perhaps that can of worms should be left closed.
> 
> I rarely work on BMWs but I seem to recall that one of the black paints is much softer than the others, Carbon Black maybe?
> 
> If you try that SONAX Paint Prepare please post your comments. I haven't seen it in the States yet.


Hi mate.

Car is Sapphire black.

Tried eraser which I found is far better than IPA and Panel Wipe in removing oils.


----------

